# Well a late report



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

On Tarpon and Snook - fished with snook legend David Justice for a week in Marathon Florida last month, caught lots of 15-25# snook each nite chasing the tides from Islamorada out to Marathon. Tarpon were a dime a dozen, hooked up with these pests all nite long if you worked the upper water column, I likely hooked up at least 15 each nite in 50-200# range - that kind of Tarpon fishing just isn't any fun - no challenge to it. We used Spooltek lures every night , but I did the best on 12" hoagies on 2OZ jig heads.

Drill was to be just south of Islamorada at dusk and by the time the sun shone on the eastern horizon, we were docked in Marathon, headed for bfast at the Pig Inn. 

What a trip, just not much of a nite person, I prefer to sleep when we fished - but we sure dodged any crowds, and never had a fish busted up by a shark --

Tarpon hit way better at night - for something different you will have to try it one time - I can say I been there done that, now back to being a day job.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for posting. It won't be long and we'll have great shots at night time tarpon in our backyard.


----------

